# Bag from Ivy's Mom



## Taco Bella (Jan 10, 2010)

I ordered a bag from Ivy's Mom, and I had to share it with you all. It is of course absolutely gorgeous! Honestly, the pictures do not do them justice. They are beautifully decorated, soft and cuddly, and my baby chi just loves it. Here are a few pics.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He looks like a kangaroo baby hidden in a pouch all snug and warm.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee..... So glad it works out for ya'. That is how Fern like to hang out in hers to. She likes to see what's going on. Thanks soooo much for sharing pics I am just about finished with my new bucket style. I made it out of a beautiful chenille jaquard. I had to make a prototype before I cut into my leathers, but I will be making more from the jaquard fabrics as well.

Lori


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

*How sweet... looks like really great quality!*


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

its beautiful x


----------



## Krysto (Nov 5, 2009)

Too cute! I wish Jukka would stay in a bag like that..she used to stay in my purse all the time and just sleep or poke her head out when we went to a store, now she wont stay still she just keeps trying to jump out.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm loving these bags by Ivys mom. They are great! x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Love it


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonderful carrier bag.. and adorable pics of the chi baby...Deb


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty bag, even prettier puppy.


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice!! I need a bag like that for Peanut. I think that HE thinks he's my baby. He wants me to hold him a lot. If I had something like that to put him in, it would certainly make my life easier....wouldn't feel like I have to SIT and hold him.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Stunning...really. Lori you are awesome!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very lovely! Great job Ivy.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

judging from the last pic i think chi wants OUT! lol! very nice colors and cute pup yay


----------

